
Pitaya, Wildlife's Golang scalable game server framework - marcosnils
https://medium.com/tech-at-wildlife-studios/pitaya-wildlifes-golang-go-af57865f7a11
======
marcosnils
I work at Wildlifestudios and I can't be more excited to share the amazing
work that has been happening in this company around games, data and #golang.

~~~
suemnds
me too, this seems really amazing!

